# What will you be toting in the turkey woods this year?



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I will be shooting my 835 again this spring, I added a Vortex Venom reflex sight to it this year.
Flight


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

propbuster said:


> 10ga Browning BPS with Turkey choke. Hand loaded nickel plated #5s


I had the same gun for a while. It was a heavy beast but really good at pulling down geese.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

TenPoint Siege with FOC broadheads.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I will be looking to put my son on a gobbler with his 20ga 870 Express. We still need to get a turkey choke for it. Also looking for a longer barrel as it currently wears a 20" pipe, but that's not a show stopper.


----------



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

browning gold 10 with kicks .690 gobbling thunder and mag blend hevi-13...


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

12 ga Remington 870
18.5" RemChoke Barrel
.665 Indian Creek Black Diamond Strike Turkey Choke
TruGlo Fixed Sights
3" Winchester XR #5s
Tactacam to capture the action


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Winchester 1300 has been my go to since I stared 25 years ago!
I added a new call to my arsenal this year to try.
Turkey Reel. I have their elk call and absolutely love it. We'll see how this one works out.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Most likely my Mossberg 835, especially since I’m hooked on my new hobby of loading TSS. Wanna put them to use.

I’ve thought about taking my Mathew’s VXR out and trying. We will see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

New England Arms 10ga. single shot W.T.F. camo version with interchangable(Browning compatible) chokes, selecting X-tra full.
A great stick and move gun....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

duckcommander101 said:


> Stevens 301 in .410 with Fed TSS shells


Ditto….but with Apex Turkey Ninja ammo 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Mosberg 835 with three and half Winchester long beard. Had it for about 20 years before used Remington 870.got 31 turkey used 32shells needed two shots once years ago


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Starting to lean towards taking the single shot Stevens 301 20 gauge out for my opener with the Wilson's Custom Loads 3" 1 5/8oz load of #9.5s.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'll be out with my beautiful Remington 870 express with long beard .066 turkey choke and long beard xr shot. Y'all know where it came from but you don't know how much I LOVE this gun. This was it's first bird while in my hands. I hope to bag a bigger one this spring - a bird of the strutter variety. I got all three of my turkeys so far with the Ravin.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

870 super mag added the red dot 2 yrs ago..remington extra full extended choke.
Switched ammo last season due to availability...glad I made the switch to the winchesters longbeards, way better pattern from my gun and seem to pack a punch!
Folded this dirt dog on opening day of turkey season last yr,broke both front shoulders and shot exited the offside at 25yds.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Mossberg SSI One with the turkey barrel and extended choke, red dot up to.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

matt76cmich1 said:


> Starting to lean towards taking the single shot Stevens 301 20 gauge out for my opener with the Wilson's Custom Loads 3" 1 5/8oz load of #9.5s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Excellent set up for a single shot option. Very well thought out.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

My first year in MI, and ignorantly figured I'd be buying all my sporting licenses for the year at the end of March. Come to find that was fisherman thinking (my primary sport). So I missed the Spring turkey license deadline. Duh me

My new thunder stick is a CVA Scout .410 Turkey Gun. The TSS loads have me all excited about toting light & minimal gear

If I can convince the wife to join the fun, I'll be handing the CVA to her, and put me on our Mossberg 930.


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

motoscoota said:


> My first year in MI, and ignorantly figured I'd be buying all my sporting licenses for the year at the end of March. Come to find that was fisherman thinking (my primary sport). So I missed the Spring turkey license deadline. Duh me
> 
> My new thunder stick is a CVA Scout .410 Turkey Gun. The TSS loads have me all excited about toting light & minimal gear
> 
> If I can convince the wife to join the fun, I'll be handing the CVA to her, and put me on our Mossberg 930.


You can still buy a left over tag if there is any left or the over the counter 234 tag. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

matt76cmich1 said:


> You can still buy a left over tag if there is any left or the over the counter 234 tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Thank you for that info!

Am I the only one that finds the Turkey Digest to be somewhat confusing?

Maybe I'l try for a leftover.

I sort of resigned to strictly range time this spring. I have a backlog of optics to zero and ammunition to pattern... a fun predicament to be in 😊.

As far as the 234 tag?... I'm in Kalamazoo county... in other words the SLP. So I gather the 234 isn't good if I'm looking to hunt near home.

@bowhuntr81 did a nice writeup on the various tags back in 2008:









Spring Turkey Application Advice


Sportspersons, As a license agent I have to bring this up, and I'm sorry for not searching to see if it has been discussed before. I'm a license agent and I give this info and advice it seems everyday from 01 Jan to 01 Feb, the Spring Turkey Application Period. A couple of things to...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

motoscoota said:


> Thank you for that info!
> 
> Am I the only one that finds the Turkey Digest to be somewhat confusing?
> 
> ...












There are 5,600 tags available for the hunt area that Kzoo county is in. Leftovers go on sale March 21 at 10 am. Most likely there will be some tags available after the drawing for you to get one, spring season is a one bird limit. 234 hunt is good for private land in the SLP if you find some access. I always wait for the leftovers since I am cheap and get any leftovers for free but I haven’t decided what area to get yet.


-VHR


----------

